# Mini one chipping....



## pez1206 (Feb 6, 2007)

hi guys,

As you can probably see im a newbie so this is a , hello as well as a questions.

Im pez from the UK and I am looking at buying a mini. I want to get Mini ONE becuase I have read that if you chip them they give the same performance as the cooper, 

My question is; is that correct, if so has anyone done this and how have they found it. I look foward to your answers.


PEZ1206


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

pez1206 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> As you can probably see im a newbie so this is a , hello as well as a questions.
> 
> ...


try these guys mate... http://www.mini2.com

or these folks:

http://www.ukmini2ownersclub.com/


----------

